# First Musky on the Fly



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey team,

I've been fly fishing for steelhead for about 5 years, and really got into tying my own flies about 3 years ago. Anyways, other than steelheading I've pretty much pursued all other fish on conventional gear. Over the past few seasons I've done pretty well on musky when I've tried, and after spending the winter tying up big old musky streamers I finally decided to try to tackle them with my 9 wt (probably a tad light for the job).

Anyways, I got this chubby girl at Westbranch in Ravenna last Saturday. Is anyone else into musky on the fly? If so, hit me up. I'm just learning and would love to bounce ideas around with someone.

Best,

Pete


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice one.....I have always wanted to fish for them with a fly rod.....I see them in the shallows at Alum and when throwing a lure they spook....thought a fly landed softly would do the trick ....but haven't yet.....maybe one day


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey Ironman,

I went to school down at Denison and used to fish alum creek a lot. If you want to tackle musky on the fly, go down to the spillway. The number of toothy critters down in there is insane, and all they're used to seeing is giant conventional lures. April and May are the best, you should check it out!

Pete


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice man that's a hell of a first fish. We should meet up sometime, been going solo at this for the most part.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Fly Ohio, for sure man. I sent you a pm. Hit me up.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Pete! I've started after muskie on the fly, I'm yet to hookup. I'm throwing a 10wt at em, would love to learn more about the flies you are using.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Still learning how to tie these, but it's a fun trial and error process! Mainly just watched YouTube videos.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice flies, are you using steel leaders? I had bought a couple store ones that looked similar that had light steel leader on them.....and then some salt water flies that look like they might work too

below the dam at Alum isn't for me....I like the lake and sight fishing if I do it for muskie.....and you tube is your friend for doing most anything


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, congrats! Looks like you got her in some murky water, too.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's an awesome catch. And on a fly rod too.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Alum Creek not that far out of the way after work sometime, may have to throw the rod in the car!


----------

